
Degreees – a pretty little project by Finely - jarederondu
http://theindustry.cc/2012/05/24/degreees-a-pretty-little-project-by-finely/
======
byderekj
All you need to know wrapped in a beautiful design. The company, Finely, is
certainly one to keep an eye on.

